# Injured Inca Dove: Mesa, AZ



## injured (Jul 9, 2010)

can someone help I have an inca dove it was flapping all over the place and the cat who clawed him ran off
I think he is a fighter 
I grabbed him and I have him sitting on a cloth in my bath tub where he cant injure himself anymore

I have a bird dog in my house that is blocked from the area 

I am not sure on how to help it
I live in mesa arizona

and if someone can call me and advise me on how to help it let me know
480-966-0226


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would put him somwhere quiet and dark but well ventilated so that he doesn't Panic. The ideal would be a bird cage half covered with a towel, but if you could improvide with what you have to create a similar effect?

The most important things that he needs now is antibiotics (clavamox), as cat caught birds can die very quickly of pasteurella septicemia.

I have PM'd one of our Arizona members.


----------



## injured (Jul 9, 2010)

*I don't have a bird cage*

I left a towel in the tub for him and he seems to be resting in the tub and he quit panicking 
I got a gate in front of the door to keep my bird dog beagle out too

he is in my bath tub and seems to be comfortable

but I need someone to get him if they understand he has a right to live

480-966-0226
Mesa arizona country club and brown area


----------



## injured (Jul 9, 2010)

I am in mesa az and he is a gray dove with white borders and he is very alert


----------



## injured (Jul 9, 2010)

*hi please get him someone*

Can anyone come and get him cause I cannot keep him
and I dont want to put him back out in harms way

help


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is a pity, we have members in Mesa who would know who to take it to, but they are probably not around at the moment.

Can you try e-mailing The Arizona Urban Wildlife Society? They might be able to help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

injured said:


> I left a towel in the tub for him and he seems to be resting in the tub and he quit panicking
> I got a gate in front of the door to keep my bird dog beagle out too
> 
> he is in my bath tub and seems to be comfortable
> ...


if you have a pet carrier you can use that. or a laundry basket with a towel over top of it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please call Nancy at East Valley Wildlife. 480-814-9339


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are basic lifesaving steps.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/basic-life-saving-steps-9457.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I contacted Injured and gave her the name and number of a rehabber who, hopefully, will be able to help. 

Actually, I got the rehabber's name _through_ Nancy, since the lady I used for pigeons and doves, retired and moved out of town. 

Injured said she would contact me to let me know how things turned out. 

I'm hoping the dove (which, btw, I think is a White Wing rather than Inca), will make it and have a long and healthy life!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bless you, Shi! I knew we could count on you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ooops, Cynthia, I think our posts overlapped????

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feefo said:


> Bless you, Shi! I knew we could count on you.



Well you can always count on me too, Cynthia for a good referal.


----------



## injured (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I spoke to Terry and she said to bring the bird to her.
well the bird seems to be non panicking now just sitting and looks like he might be feeling a little better he is perched on the porcelain of the tub.
not freaking out anymore nice and calm now
I thought he was sleeping but he is not 
his little eyes are open and he is calm and not flopping around
I think I got to this little guy in time
I am in the middle of looking for a shoebox to take him to his destination.
Thanks so much for helping me today.
Lisa


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

EXCELLENT, Injured!! I am sooooo glad!

Please keep us updated! 

I'm sure Terri will be just great!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## injured (Jul 9, 2010)

*I just wanted to say I am glad I found this community*

i never knew anything like this existed
now I know
cause periodically I find birds outside hurt alot and never know what to do with them except bring them in and I usually know when they are going to die
Now i am connected with people that take care of the birds as pets and rehab them
so If I find one I will come here or call a rehabber
thanks for making this available to me

Lisa

I promise to donate something to help the birds too


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, sounds like you are another 'bird magnet', Lisa 

Welcome aboard

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MANY THANKS for updating us, Lisa!

Enjoyed talking to you!

Must have been the "day" for birdies! I called Teri and found out the White Wing had been successfully delivered. I also wanted to touch base with her since, I, too, sometimes have to take birds to the rehabbers.

Well, sure enough! Later that evening, there was a knock on my door and my neighbor said a baby bird had fallen out of its nest...could I help? Got my carrier and found an alert somewhat feathered baby Grackle. The mom was having a fit but I told her we were going to save her baby...of course, she didn't listen and divebombed me! 

Took the baby to Teri where he will join two other baby Grackles. From what I learned, she gives them a terrific diet and I'm sure all will soon be out on their own starting their own families!

Teri said she will check out our site and she mentioned she may already be a member, but never posted! Small world, eh?? 

I never cease to be amazed at how much my life changed and the wonderful people I've met since rescuing *one* pigeon: MR. Squeaks!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Skeedsa (Apr 15, 2014)

*Fledgling (i think) wood pigeon*

Can anyone offer some advise please? Yesterday, we found a wood pigeon, I defiantly know it's a wood pigeon! But he or she has got all their feathers including tail feathers, but has no white collar yet...still has blue eyes, I've rescued feral pigeons before with great success! Anyway, the poor lil fella can't seem to fly! He or she stretches their wings out well...but not flying  he or she has been drinking rehydration fluid (water,sugar,tiny bit of salt) from the bowl, and taking the wild bird seed, he or she is also snuggled up with the heat pack and survived the night  I'm gonna see, how it fares today on the flight front...I think it's wing is damaged but muscle as appose to bone otherwise I would have wrapped (I was a nurse before an illustrator) anyway! Any advise?


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, apparently you posted in a very old thread, can you start a new one or is there any wildlife rescues in your area you can call? Good luck!


----------

